

Rumors of a 7-inch ‘iPad mini’ are becoming increasingly hard to dismiss - ezdebater
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/07/04/rumors-of-a-7-inch-ipad-mini-are-becoming-increasingly-hard-to-dismiss/

======
ecspike
A 7-in iPad mini means that Apple would be competing with itself more than
Android. If you have an iPad 1, you might "downgrade" to a iPad mini.
Likewise, if you have an iPod Touch, you might upgrade to a mini. In neither
case are they gaining new customers.

